# Reformed vs Catholic views of unity in the church



## johnbugay (Dec 3, 2009)

In questions with Roman Catholics, the question frequently comes down to "the definition of 'Church'". 

The Reformed define the church as "the whole number of the elect," whereas, as I've noted, when Catholics refer to "the Church," it always refers to the current definition of "Church" exposited by Rome, in which none other than "the successor of Peter" is held to be "the foundation of unity" in the church:



> The Roman Pontiff, as the Successor of Peter, is "the perpetual and visible principle and foundation of unity both of the Bishops and of the multitude of the faithful"



Primacy of Peter


But in one of the more remarkable early (4th century) confirmations that the Reformed definition of the church was correct: 



> The unity of the Church, (Hilary) insists, is a unity of nature which exists because all its members are common sharers in the new life of Christ. "They are one through regeneration into the same nature." *"The Apostle teaches that the unity of the faithful comes from the nature of the sacraments,* when he writes to the Galatians, 'As many of you as were baptized into Christ, have put on Christ. There is neither Jew nor Greek, neither bond nor free, neither male nor female, for ye are all one in Christ Jesus.' This unity, in spite of all differences of race, condition, sex, does it arise from assent of will? Is it not rather sacramental, because they have all received one baptism and been clothed with one Christ? What functions then has harmony of mind to fulfil in a case where unity among men is already secured by the fact that they are clothed with the one Christ, through the nature of the one baptism?" Charles Gore, in "Roman catholic Claims," pgs 211-212, citing Hiliary of Poitiers from "On the Trinity," viii. 5-8.)



Internet Archive: Free Download: Roman Catholic claims

This is more significant because Hilary was a Bishop in the western portion of the empire, known as "the Western Athanasius," and was later made a Doctor of the Church.


----------

